# Was ist ein Chiller?



## Soulsnap (6. Januar 2009)

Hallöchen. Also ich hab jetzt ab und zu hier mal was von nem chiller gelesen und auch gesehen aber ich habe keine genaue Vorstellung was das ist. Ein bekannter  meinte das man einen Chiller aus nem Kühlschrank bauen kann. Ich würd mir gern selber mal son Ding zusammen schustern hab aber überhaupt keine Ahnung was das genau ist wie gute die Leistung ist und wie man das Ding letztendlich Baut.....

Da gibts hier doch mit Sicherheit ein paar Leute die sich damit auskennen oder?


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was zur Hölle ist ein Chiller???????*

soweit ich gelesen hab wird ein chiller entweder zur kühlung einer CPU oder einer GPU benutzt. nennt man Extrem Kühllösung. Wird gerne zum OCN benutzt (Overclocking Rekorde). Für den Altagsgebrauch jedoch unbrauchbar.

MFG Justin


----------



## Soulsnap (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was zur Hölle ist ein Chiller???????*

Ja das ist mir Bewusst es geht mir darum, wie ich so ein Ding bauen kann und was ich dafür benötige. Sprich eine genaue Erklärung zu dem Ding


----------



## cccc (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was zur Hölle ist ein Chiller???????*



JustinT schrieb:


> Für den Altagsgebrauch jedoch unbrauchbar.



wtf? wenn man geld dafür hat

chiller sind durchlaufkühler die man an eine wakü (wasserkühlung) anschliessen kann!


----------



## DanielX (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was zur Hölle ist ein Chiller???????*

Ein Chiller ist nichts anderes als eine Wärmepumpe wie z.B. bei einem Gefrierschrank.

Jedoch bewegen sich Chiller auch meist bei einer Stromaufnahme von um die 300-400W.

Desahlb sind sie auch nicht wirklich etwas für den Dauerbetrieb, da der Chiller selbst soviel wie der Rechner verbraucht.

MfG DanielX


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was zur Hölle ist ein Chiller???????*



DanielX schrieb:


> Ein Chiller ist nichts anderes als eine Wärmepumpe wie z.B. bei einem Gefrierschrank.
> 
> Jedoch bewegen sich Chiller auch meist bei einer Stromaufnahme von um die 300-400W.
> 
> ...



war damit ja auch in meinem Post gemeint, er möchte jedoch eine Bau Anleitung haben für sowas, keine Ahnung ob der Soulnap  weiß wofür und weshalb das benutzt wird, aber er möchte es halt haben.

Ansonsten mal bitte nach CHiller Googeln.


----------



## Cionara (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was zur Hölle ist ein Chiller???????*

Einer ausm Forum hatte die doch gebaut wie heißt er denn noch gleich... Moc. Ja Moc schreib ihn doch mal an, ders da Expert.

Auf jeden brauchste nen passenden Kompressor ausm Kühl/Gefrierschrank. Das ist erstmal numero uno.

mfg Cionara


----------



## Tripleh84 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was zur Hölle ist ein Chiller???????*



JustinT schrieb:


> soweit ich gelesen hab wird ein chiller entweder zur kühlung einer CPU oder einer GPU benutzt. nennt man Extrem Kühllösung. Wird gerne zum OCN benutzt (Overclocking Rekorde). Für den Altagsgebrauch jedoch unbrauchbar.
> 
> MFG Justin



Also auf deinem Profilbild sieht man doch einen Chiller!!


----------



## Soulsnap (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was zur Hölle ist ein Chiller???????*

Ich will so ein Teil nur mal so zum Spass basteln und dann meinen Prozessor damit befeuern. Für OC und anschliessende Benches.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was zur Hölle ist ein Chiller???????*

[HowTo] Kühlschrank-Chiller-Bau - Forum de Luxx
da steht wie man einen bastelt

wenn du wirklich einen baust mach dazu bitte einen thread auf


----------



## Soulsnap (6. Januar 2009)

Oh man das sieht mir nach jeder Menge Arbeit aus. Mal schaun ob ich nen geeigneten Kühlschrank dafür bekomme und ob ich meinen Kollegen dafür begeistert bekomme. Der hat von solchen dingen immer noch ein bischen mehr Ahnung. Wenn ja dann könnte das evtl bald mal was werden.


----------



## der8auer (6. Januar 2009)

Ich würde mir überlegen ob sich der Aufwand überhaupt lohnt. 24/7 würde ich nie unter Zimmertemperatur kühlen. Da hast du nur Probleme mit Kondenswasser und Temperaturschwankungen. 

Für einmalige Kühlaktionen würde ich eher Trockeneis empfehlen. Einen Pot musst du dir dafür meistens nicht einmal kaufen sondern kannst ihn auch ausleihen. Das Trockeneis selbst kostet je nach Menge 10-30€ für eine Benchsession.


----------



## Soulsnap (6. Januar 2009)

Also 24/7 auf gar keinen Fall. Wie gesagt mich Interessiert das Thema und ich würd gern selbst mal so ein Teil "am eigenen Leib" miterleben. Wenn ichs dafür noch selber bauen muss ist das halt so. Naja und wenn sich die möglichkeiten ergeben werd ichs auch auf jeden Fall machen.


----------



## BMW M-Power (6. Januar 2009)

hast du auch schon Stromkosten, und lautstärke mit berechnet ? 

Ich kann dir gerne sagen, wie man so ein Teil baut, ich kann dir aber auch direkt sagen, dass es mit sehr viel drecksarbeit zusammenhängt, und sich der Aufwand nicht lohnt


----------



## Soulsnap (7. Januar 2009)

Ja hat mir mien Kumpel jetzt auch gesagt von Daher ist das Projekt "auf Eis gelegt"


----------



## Patrickclouds (8. Januar 2009)

wieso lässt du dir das ganze so einfach ausreden.

es macht einfach spass sich an nem alten kühlschrank auszutoben.
und die sauerei kannst du einfach zusammen kehren wenn du es draußen machst. in der wohnung hilft auch ein staubsauger.

viel spass beim nachbauen


----------



## BMW M-Power (8. Januar 2009)

Guck dir diese sauerei an 
ich hatte das auch mal vor, hab es aber noch nicht angefangen....
Alte Kühlschränke kann ich 3 stück bekommen... allerdings wäre es besser, wenn man einen Kompressor von einem Gefrierschrank nimmt...


----------



## Olstyle (8. Januar 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Für einmalige Kühlaktionen würde ich eher Trockeneis empfehlen. Einen Pot musst du dir dafür meistens nicht einmal kaufen sondern kannst ihn auch ausleihen. Das Trockeneis selbst kostet je nach Menge 10-30€ für eine Benchsession.



Oder man schmeißt das Trockeneis einfach direkt auf den Radi. Ist zwar Verschwendung, sollte aber ungefähr den Effekt eines Chiller wiedergeben.


----------



## Patrickclouds (8. Januar 2009)

wenn dann sollte man den radiator in einen eimer legen, der von isopropanol und trockeneis umströmt wird. oder direkt mit ln2:

Aqua Computer Support Forum - Extrem-Krass IV !!


----------



## BMW M-Power (9. Januar 2009)

wenn, dann sollte man aber Frostschutz oder so nehmen, sonst haste im CPU-Block nen Eisblock


----------



## Bonkic (9. Januar 2009)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Hallöchen. Also ich hab jetzt ab und zu hier mal was von nem chiller gelesen und auch gesehen aber ich habe keine genaue Vorstellung was das ist.



jemand der chillt? *vermut*


----------



## BMW M-Power (9. Januar 2009)

Wir haben doch Jetzt geklärt, was ein chiller ist 

guckst du hier  -->http://bastel-gianni.ch/projekte/artikel.php?show=kuhlschrank-chiller&page=1


----------



## Olstyle (9. Januar 2009)

Crackgamer schrieb:


> wenn, dann sollte man aber Frostschutz oder so nehmen, sonst haste im CPU-Block nen Eisblock


Soo schnell friert Wasser nicht welches mit 100 l/min und mehr in Bewegung ist. Ausserdem gehört G48 ja eh zu den gängigen Zusätzen...


----------



## Catwatzle (19. Januar 2009)

Nehmt doch einfach einen Kühler von einer Bierzapfanlage.

Die gibs mit ein oder 2 Kühlspiralen.

Da ist alles was man braucht schon drinn verbaut


----------



## maiggoh (25. Januar 2009)

Das hatte ich auch schon vor.
Zufällig arbeite ich als nebenher in nem getränkemarkt^^..
da hab ich letzt gefragt ob noch son ding übrig ist, aber der chef hat vor ca 1 jahr 3oder 4 weggeworfen die noch gehen..ich hätte kotzen können


----------



## NCphalon (25. Januar 2009)

naja auch zapfanlagen gibts bei ebay xD aber stimmt das is eigentlich am einfachsten... ma stellt ne temperatur von sagen wir mal 0°C ein (dürfte machbar sein), schließen den ausgang des kühlers am eingang der zapfanlage an un den eingang des kühlers da wo normalerweise der zapfhahn is...


----------

